# Lease-to-Own Plants :)



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

(this would have been easier if I had this thing set up prior to the last meeting ](*,) )

I just set up my 125 and am in some desperate need of plants. I have a 75 that is about half full of plant that I can thin out to start up the 125, but either way I'm in some need of some.

If anyone has some clippings they can spare, I'd appreciate it. I was hoping to pick some up from a local plant distributor but I haven't been able to get a hold of them.

In the future, when I get the 125 established, I'll be sure to repay those who give me plants with either more grown versions of what they gave me, or something else depending on the situation.

The only plants I don't need are: Wisteria and Water Sprite... oh yeah and Duck Weed or Hair Algae .

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As far as some Hygro is concerned, I have some H. polysperma 'Sunset', H. polysperma 'Ceylon', H. corymbosa, H. corymbosa 'Angustifolia', H. difformis (Renee may have a few more since I gae her a couple bags on Wednesday) and a stem of H. balsamica I can "lease" you. 

I also have some Ludwigia species I got from Russ, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hottonia palustris, some not so healthy Rotala macrandra and probably some more stuff I can come up with 

Let me know when you want to pick them up since I can't risk heading to Cinci another night this week 

Oh yeah, I have some Cabomba species also. I think it was called 'purple' but I'm not sure of the exact species.

I probably only have 6-8 stems of each plant though so you are definately going to need some more stuff to fill up a 125g tank!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a amazon sword that I need to move. It's visible in pics 2 and 9 here. Keep in mind, my tank is 2ft tall, so it's got some size. I'll also be getting rid of the L repens in the back middle this week, replacing with stargrass. I may be able to come up with some others, as seems to happen when I trim/rearrange. If you are interested let me know. If you are gonna be in Columbus anytime soon, you can pick them up. Or I can ship them to you. JLMK


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Evercl,
If you have a paypal account I can pay you shipping or whatever. Just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a small red tiger lotus,a couple stems of rotala magenta and broadleaf ludwiga if you want them.I could bring them when I pick up the yellow labs from you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll shoot you a PM when I figure out shipping cost. Just might be over the $4.05/1 lb limit.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Allen sounds good. I have a couple red tiger lotus but it all works right now. Just let me know when you're ready for the Yellow Labs.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I do have a bunch of whatever that stuff was that Matt gave me. Will trade anything I own for a shrimp. Also,  you could pay me for shipping if you wanted even if I came down to drop it off.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

BTW, I'm kidding - you can have all the stuff I got from Matt if you want it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duchessren said:


> I do have a bunch of whatever that stuff was that Matt gave me.


That would be H. difformis (Wisteria)


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

MatPat said:


> That would be H. difformis (Wisteria)


Like I said... _that stuff_...

;-) i'm not so good with the plants. i'm here for the shrimps.


----------

